# Algae Experts: are you out there?



## RV Aquascapes (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience growing decorative green algae?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by decorative algae? Is this a different type from normal algae?

I seem to be an expert at growing algae in some tanks though. :lol:


----------



## RV Aquascapes (Mar 19, 2013)

Green algae that can be managed in order to make the rocks come alive. Has anyone established a formula for doing this (light spectrum, water flow, feeding, etc.)?


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

tons and tons of light, and a huge abundance in waste. only ever can get it to go in my fry tanks when theyre super overpopulated


----------



## Bliz (May 11, 2013)

I was taking to my brother about that last night. His thought was..."buy a goldfish".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can get the green to grow, but I can't get it to stop at the attractive stage, so I just eliminate it entirely whenever possible.


----------



## RV Aquascapes (Mar 19, 2013)

So what are the conditions that it grows in?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dirty water (nitrate and phosphate) and lots of light.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

The trick seems to be getting it to grow only where you want it. For example, the buzz-cut level of green algae growing on my driftwood looks really good. However, algae growing on my tank glass or clouding up the water looks less attractive. Nitrates and lots of light as a formula will get you algae but not maybe where you want it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My problem is keeping the buzz-cut length once the green algae is growing on decor. Once started mine does not stop there and the cichlid algae eaters don't keep the lawn mowed, LOL.

I never get algae in the water column, and I scrape the glass.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't been in this nearly as long as you have, but for the moment, my Otos are keeping the lawn mowed. They also seem to be keeping the glass clean. I'm beginning to suspect that the water cloudiness comes from tannins in the driftwood. I should mention that my tank has several plants, which may be helping to keep the algae down by competing for nutrients...and light. And I do water changes on a frequency that keeps the NO3 around 10 ppm.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoot i only get that brown algae growing. Sucks i cant get rid of it and grow green. Donno what im doing wrong myself either lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Topic continues here:
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=257993


----------

